# 1967 Sears Spyder 24" 5 Speed



## Shannonc (Aug 21, 2016)

I just bought a complete Sears Spyder but the seat is pretty trashed. Anyone got one for sale or trade? I have a few things I can trade. The bike is not perfect so the seat doesn't have to be either. Love this bike. I'll post pics as soon as I get some. Thanks.


----------

